# Chateau Miranda, Noisy, Belgium - February 2011



## RedDave (Mar 7, 2011)

This is situated at the top of a hill in open countryside. The nearest significant town is Dinant. It was designed by Milner, an English architect (about whom I have no further information), and built in 1866. The house has Scottish Baronial style features, notably the turrets, and I would be interested to know of other buildings designed by the same architect. After WW2 it was used as an orphanage. It was last used in 1991.

It is now in a perilous state, and has suffered decay, vandalism and fires.


----------



## neill (Mar 7, 2011)

Now that IS a find! Do you have any more pictures?


----------



## tank2020 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow.That place looks amazing. What is it with Belgium and all these amazing empty places.


----------



## mr_bones (Mar 7, 2011)

Very nice, did you climb up the clocktower and out onto the balconies above?


----------



## tommo (Mar 7, 2011)

is this the one u did bones ?


----------



## mr_bones (Mar 7, 2011)

Quite a few times now


----------



## King Al (Mar 7, 2011)

Still as beautiful as ever! I never get tired of that facade Good stuff Dave!


----------



## Tstranger1066 (Mar 8, 2011)

wow, absolutely stunning! What a find. Makes a trip to Belgium all the more worth while. Thanks for sharing


----------



## lithofacies (Mar 8, 2011)

Incredible!


----------



## Trinpaul (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow  Simply imposing and impressive.........foreboding even in the dusky light. Looks like you can get lost inside there too. Fantastic find


----------



## RedDave (Mar 10, 2011)

mr_bones said:


> Very nice, did you climb up the clocktower and out onto the balconies above?



No, I got up halfway and the stairs beyond that point were covered in debris, and I wasn't sure if it was safe.


----------



## RedDave (Mar 10, 2011)

neill said:


> Now that IS a find! Do you have any more pictures?



Yes, but not as good as the ones I posted. It was starting to get dark when we arrived, and we had limited time there before the last train back to Dinant. There are plenty of photographs by others, taken when the chateau was in better condition, and better lit. Google chateau noisy.


----------

